# Citizen Eco Drive Titanium Â¿fake?



## Jorgeqb (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi, I suspect that this is a fake Citizen, can you confirm this?




































Maybe the symbol at 12 is not ok?









thanks









Jorge


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi Jorge...

I'm no Citizen expert but I can tell you that the 12 O'clock symbol is quite different to that on my titanium Promaster Diver.

The notch in the top of the symbol is much more slender and well defined on mine. The symbol itself also seems to extend deeper into the face and is larger (relatively speaking) than the position markers. Here's a piccy....










I repeat that I'm not an expert - there are several guys on here who will be along shortly who really are knowledgeable, but gut feeling to me says to steer clear. One clue is the seller - is he stating that it's a genuine Citizen? Is it an auction buy from someone who has inherited it/lost the papers/took it as part payment of an unpaid debt/selling it for a friend or relative who hasn't got a computer/simply doesn't have a clue about watches but can't believe that it wouldn't be genuine?

I'm not trying to cast aspersions, here, but I wouldn't be tempted by this one.


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

Barryboy said:


> Hi Jorge...
> 
> I repeat that I'm not an expert - there are several guys on here who will be along shortly who really are knowledgeable, but gut feeling to me says to steer clear. One clue is the seller - is he stating that it's a genuine Citizen? Is it an auction buy from someone who has inherited it/lost the papers/took it as part payment of an unpaid debt/selling it for a friend or relative who hasn't got a computer/simply doesn't have a clue about watches but can't believe that it wouldn't be genuine?
> 
> I'm not trying to cast aspersions, here, but I wouldn't be tempted by this one.


Jorge

I agree with Barryboy.

General rule of thumb for buying.

If in doubt, don't buy.

If suspicious, don't buy.

If it is too good to be true, don't buy.

If you know it is a fake (homage) or otherwise, up to you, as you have to wear it.

Better to miss a geniune bargain, than to be stuck with a lemon (fake watch worth pennies)

Roy


----------



## Jorgeqb (Oct 15, 2006)

IÂ´ll take your advice, and let this watch go away

the seller only say: "citizen eco drive titanium, works with sun light, it doesnÂ´t batteries, fully functional" 0 feedback and thereÂ´s no mention of box or papers

thanks for your help


----------



## LandRover (Oct 7, 2006)

My curiosity is piqued ... if it's on THAT auction site, ask the seller for the model number, and any other numbers that are on the caseback. IF he provides an answer, use the web to search for the model.

It very well could be a overseas model only, and perhaps we just don't see it very often.

I say this because, really, how much market is there for a fake Citizen Eco-Drive?


----------



## limey (Aug 24, 2006)

Proll about the same as for fake Russian cheapo watches and they are out there....


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

I don't see anything potentially fake about it.

Ask the seller for the model number off the caseback and dial and Google it.

If they can't or won't supply the model number, then leave it - it's probably not worth the risk.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

I have two Citizen EcoDrives, one chronograph and one perpetual calendar and neither has that symbol.

That may well be a genuine watch.

Roger


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

OT maybe................

But i'm sick of waiting for a t**t of a co in US to send me a international warraranty. This is so i can get my faulty eco zilla fixed in

uk. Really takin piss.

Sorry - rant over.


----------



## Jorgeqb (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi, he relisted the article and I asked him "whatÂ´s written on the back?"

And he said: "In the back is written "CITIZEN ECO-DRIVE, Titanium, W.R. 10 Bar, etc. thereÂ´s also a small "mapa mundi" symbol"

there are seikoÂ´s with maps in the back? It would be nice


----------

